# rear drum brake swap do-able?



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

I have a 90 sentra that the rear drums are toast, and I have a parts 94 with good rear drums. Can I use the 94's on the 90's? Thanks


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

What is it that you need out of the drum assmebly? The drum itself, or the hardware too?

Either way, I'm inclined to say "no", because I think they were different sizes. If you can find parts off of an 87 or an 88 though they'll swap in.


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

I was planning on taking out the complete assembly and using it in the 90, not just pieces


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

a complete transplant can work, right down to the backing plate. but i'd try a rear disc swap too.


----------

